# hanging herbs to dry



## Tammy (Jun 21, 2012)

I cut a bunch of chamomile, basil, mint, and parsley to dry. I hung it upside on my clothes line. I hung these on the 4th and as of yesterday, I think they are just about done. The parsley still needs to dry out some more, but I found this to be a good spot, because I get a nice breeze in this area of my back patio and except for the early morning sun, it stays a bit more shaded, so the herbs can dry slowly.


----------



## angel1237b (Jun 21, 2012)

i love this..good idea...i might try this with my summer savory.


----------

